# Encountering bicyclists on the trails/rds



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

In my neck of the woods bicycling is hugely popular ~ not only on the roads but most of the parks in the area have bike/horse trails. I am all about sharing the roads etc, but lately the majority of bicyclists are starting to irk me. For starters I often don't hear them approaching until they are right on us! They don't call out a warning, don't talk amongst themselves - nothing. They come up behind, quickly, and whizz past without moving over or even acknowledging our presence. Most of my horses are accustomed to them by now but I had a new horse become very scared once - you would think they would at least slow down when they saw we were having a problem, but they did not. This is becoming a serious issue as the weather warms up and there are larger groups of bicyclists out and about, and for some reason they seem to favor "my" roads. Even my sister (who is typically the most easy going person in the world) is getting really fed up. We had to stop and basically plow into the ditch the other day to allow a group of 25+ to pass...simply because they wouldn't move over enough to let us continue on the narrow shoulder. Has anyone else ever had problems with bicyclists and how should I go about solving this? Like I said, I don't mind sharing the roads, but they act as if they OWN them! If I get thrown one of these days I am really going to lose it... :-(


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It might be worth it to put notices about sharing the roads with horses up onto trail bulletin boards (something about horses are easily frightened and when scared pose a significant safety risk to cyclists) and buying yourself an obnoxious coloured safety vest that says "CAUTION".

I tend to just yell at people, and if I need to catch up to them to yell at them profusely my horse runs faster than most cyclists can ride. Most people stop when you yell "HEY! YOU!" and then I give them heck about being dangerous around horses.

Good luck!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I also hate it when you are riding on the side of the road and some idiot decides to honk when they get right up behind you. 

Oh yeah.....like I didn't know you were there! Now I have to try to keep my horse from running out in front of you because you scared the crap out of her!! Some people just don't have any common sense. 

I think posting about bikes and horses is a great idea. If there is any way you could put up signs every so often on your favorite trails, that would be good too (in case the bikers don't read the bulletin board).


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The American Tobacco Trail down here, which is shared hiking/bicycling/horses has very nice signs and leaflets for bicycle riders, text below....

Any of you know to say a quick hello when meeting or passing fellow trail users, a lot of you may not have been on greenways or trails used by horses. The key thing to remember is that "Wheels Yield to Heels". Bicyclists and other wheeled users yield to those on either two or four feet! Hikers should yield to equestrians. If you aren't sure what to do, stop, and let the other trail user pass. Feel free to ask the horse rider what you should do. Most folks riding horses will gladly chat with you about their mount.

If you overtake a horse, cyclist or hiker from behind, make verbal contact with the trail user."On your left" will generally do it. A quick "thanks" after passing is always a good idea.

If while riding your bike, you overtake or meet a horse and rider on a bridge, or in a tunnel, please stop and let the equestrian exit the confined space of the bridge or tunnel. While many horses are OK with other trail users, there may be a few who have never seen a cyclist, or many other people, other than their riders. Help make it as easy on them as possible by stopping and letting them get out of the confined space.

If in doubt with what to do when encountering a horse and rider, particularly in a confined space like a bridge or tunnel, STOP. Let the horse and rider pass. Remember, Wheels Yield to Heels.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I tend to just yell at people, and if I need to catch up to them to yell at them profusely my horse runs faster than most cyclists can ride.


I like this. I will add that I can swear like a sailor, since I used to be one.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

wow just a short way up the road at Petersburg VA battlefield the bikers are pretty courteous, most of them overly so , like my horse is made of glass. Stopping and getting off. I tell them speaking is generally all they need to do, at least for the horses I have ridden. Bikes and the jogger baby carriages can be freaky until the person speaks. But bikes are suppossed to yield, and I wouldnt endanger myself or my horse to let them pass. I guess every where I have ridden the trails were wide enough.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Mountain biking is a growing sport. It will continue to be an issue. Most of the ones I run into (hah, figure of speech) are courteous unless they are training for a bike endurance race. I myself do both sports. When I'm on my bike, I wouldn't think of passing a horse on a single trail since I know the danger involved.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe a few bikers need to get hurt to get the point.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you taught your horse to kick on command?

I've sometimes thought if I could tach my horse to kick his heels about 5 feet in the air on command, I could intimidate a cycler as he approached.

In reality, Most bikers ar very courteous around here. There are signs along the trail that have a triangle showing who yields to who, Bikers to every body, hikers to equestrians.

It wouldn't take much to print some flyers up on your computer and post them at the trail heads you use.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I generally yell "HEY! HORSES!" and then proceed to educate the bicyclists that horses can be scared of bikes, and they should make themselves known to any horseback rider they encounter so as not to cause a wreck that will usually injure the bicyclist more than the horse or rider. Most bicyclists truly do not realize that a horse cannot tell that the bicyclist is a human on a bike, and just think it is a predator. 

When riding on the road or on the trails (both of which we do quite frequently) I pay very close attention to my horse's ears, and can usually tell when there is something coming up in front of us or behind and thus avert the problem.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the same problem with joggers, they run up behind with out a word and scare peoples horses. what I do is after they pass my horse, I go after them and they get scared I tell them if they did not spook my draft horse he would not go after them :twisted:


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've run into more issues with road-cyclists than the mountain bikers, at least in my neck of the woods. There's a section in a local state park where the mountain bike trail crosses and shares trail with the bridle/hiking trails and you just have to be aware of the mixed traffic. The mountain bikers will stop and pull over for horses, and let you know they're there.

The people who use more developed paths, like paved trail or flat/gravel paths, seem to have a tougher time grasping the idea of letting other people know they're coming from behind. They'll just whiz right past without any warning. Even just as a pedestrian on those trails, I've been startled when a cyclist passes by suddenly.

Maybe some "yield" reminder signs along the way would help, or some "share the trail" signs would clear up any misunderstandings about who is supposed to yield to who.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> The people who use more developed paths, like paved trail or flat/gravel paths, seem to have a tougher time grasping the idea of letting other people know they're coming from behind. They'll just whiz right past without any warning. Even just as a pedestrian on those trails, I've been startled when a cyclist passes by suddenly.
> 
> Maybe some "yield" reminder signs along the way would help, or some "share the trail" signs would clear up any misunderstandings about who is supposed to yield to who.


A better reminder would be a broken femur from a horse kick.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

calicokatt said:


> proceed to educate the bicyclists that horses can be scared of bikes, and they should make themselves known to any horseback rider they encounter so as not to cause a wreck that will usually injure the bicyclist more than the horse or rider. Most bicyclists truly do not realize that a horse cannot tell that the bicyclist is a human on a bike, and just think it is a predator.
> 
> When riding on the road or on the trails (both of which we do quite frequently) I pay very close attention to my horse's ears, and can usually tell when there is something coming up in front of us or behind and thus avert the problem.



I do the same. 

The roads around my barn are hugely popular for biking and I have found that most people I encounter simply don't know a thing about horses.. and are more than happy to slow down and shout greetings when they approach after I explain to them that it makes the horses realize they are people, not monsters.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are gonna ride on public trails you cant put all the responsibilites on the bike riders. Your horse spooking at common things it's gonna see on the trail is YOUR problem. Fix it. I have seen people get crazy angry hooting and hollering at a biker, calmly pedaling by a 2 lane wide gravel road . Said biker was on the opposite side of the road heading the opposite direction. These are the same people that blame everyone else and want everyone else to ride a certain way cause it might upset their horse.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Around here we have a ton of bike people on trails. Some are very courteous and slow or stop and speak to you and your horse. Some fly up my horses' butts without a word. What our local clubs have done is speak at the bike club's meetings about how to safely encounter horses on trail and educate them. This works with most of the bikers but you will always get that one or two who just don't give a rip and want to go flying down the trails regardless of whether or not they spook your horse. It's really up to us equestrians to help to educate the bike riders and be able to control our own horses for everyone' s safety. My current trail horse in the making is a deaf paint! Since I'm not sure of what he'll do whenever some gung-ho biker decides to fly up on him, I'm keeping him off the busiest trails until I know him better. I'm also getting some neon green t-shirts printed with "caution-deaf horse! Please pass slowly" on the back to alert everyone that he can't hear.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Where we ride, we constantly share the trails with hikers (and their dogs) and bikers at least until we get further away from the trailhead. I think it's going to get worse as more and more people use public lands. Riding areas are being threatened throughout the US. Getting angry or rude with these people is not going to help our cause. Educating them might.

We're really fortunate that here in Upstate SC, the rules of precedence are pretty well known and observed. I've only had one instance where a bike rider ignored me and kept advancing and he was young and inexperienced. He did learn his lesson, though, when the horse I was on put a backleg in a hole off the trail and went down. By the time we re-grouped and his parents caught up with him, everyone had time for a little horsey education and I can guarantee that that young man stopped in the future for every horse he encountered! (It's easy to sound calm now but as I pointed out to his dad: if the horse or I had been hurt, it could have ended not quite so pleasantly.)

A lot of the riding clubs around here speak at bike club meetings and there are signs posted on the public trails. We're all going to have to share these trails unless you're lucky enough to ride on private land or be so far from civilization that you don't have the problem. I'd rather make friends than enemies. You never know when you might need a friend.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! (Being that I generally run into more bicyclists on the roads than the trails I particularly liked calicokatt's approach!

And fyi Joe my horses do NOT spook at common things on the trails. My mustangs are the most solid horses on earth. The ONE horse I had get upset that ONE time is an old TB who honestly just didn't know what to think about the aliens riding up on his heels. He didn't do much beyond initially leaping to the side, bobbing his head and blowing/snorting. He is not generally a spooky horse, and these days has no reaction to bikes whatsoever. It was just something new to him at the time and I would've appreciated a little common courtesy from the cyclists. NO horse is completely bombproof...not matter how much "fixing" you do.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

OK - this is not going to help solve the problem, but maybe it will bring a smile to a few faces. 

YEARS ago, I am out on a one line straight paved road that has no bends for about a mile. I am working my three year old gelding in harness. On one side of the road are horse pastures filled with horses (that my horse knows). The othe side has a six foot fence that is completely overgrown with blackberry brambles up to about eight feet tall. I know that on the other side of that fence are people working on flower fields, lots of people.

Being 3, my boy is still a bit green. What 3 year old isn't? Now, it is not like we are hard to see. Here is the horse and rig.










Large, mostly white horse, pulling a four foot wide two wheeled cart. This shoudl not be hard to notice. I see the two bicyclists pull onto the road WAY down there and watch as the distance slowly gets shorter and shorter. They are riding in the exact middle of the one lane road. I move my boy closer to the fence, he flicks an ear at the noise of the people on the other side, but no worries. We are heading out at a relaxed walk.

For thier part, the bicycles dont' seem to even notice us. They are a cute couple looking at each other and talking - it looked very date like. About the time they reach us, and they still have not looked up at us, I know because my eyes are glued on them as we will be passing with less than a foot between us. 

From out of nowhere, one of the people on the other side of the fence, completley unknownign that there was a horse there, toss a tarp over the fence - level with my horse's head. 

Now, Shaman is a really good boy, or we would have all died right there. He did nothing more than take three steps away from the scary thing flying at him. Three steps with a bicycle less than a foot away. Do you see a problem with this? Thank goodness for him being such a good boy as it worked out just perfectly that the shaft of the cart went right into the spokes of the front wheel of the closest bike!

As the man picked himself off the gound and worked his ruined bike off my cart, he had the nerve to ask where we came from! Oh I chewed him out up one side and down the other!

My horse? As soon as he had bicycle tangled in his shaft and under his feet stopped dead and waited for me to fix it.

He got extra carrots when we got done. The guy had to call a buddy to bring a truck as that bike was toast. The girl seemed to think it was an idiot. I had to agree with her.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> If you are gonna ride on public trails you cant put all the responsibilites on the bike riders. Your horse spooking at common things it's gonna see on the trail is YOUR problem. Fix it. I have seen people get crazy angry hooting and hollering at a biker, calmly pedaling by a 2 lane wide gravel road . Said biker was on the opposite side of the road heading the opposite direction. These are the same people that blame everyone else and want everyone else to ride a certain way cause it might upset their horse.


No matter how much desentizing you do, you cannot get rid of a horse's prey instinct completely.

Nothing unnerves a horse more than something silent suddenly appearing behind him. Every sense in their being screams PREDATOR, RUN AWAY.

There would be justice in the world if every bicyclist that sneaked up on a horse like that got the crap kicked out of him and his bike by a scared horse. Unfortunately, the one that usually pays is the rider when he falls from a spooked, bolting horse.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have to agree with mildot, and my hubby is a pro triathlete who goes on 4-hr long road bike rides at a ridiculous speed  BUT he has enough sense not to ride in the middle of the darn road and he would NEVER go flying past someone on horseback...and he doesn't ride. He just has common sense. I used to do Tri's myself and when I would go out on a shared trail to ride my bike, I ALWAYS alerted those I was coming up on by saying "On your left" far enough ahead for them to look back at me and know I was coming, and I would slow my pace as well. 

For horses, I would ask permission to pass, knowing that some are spookier than others and I always received "You're good, thanks!" No one ever told me "NO you can't pass me!!" They just appreciated the heads up for themselves, to ready themselves in case their horse spooked. Had I gone shooting up the horse's side and he kicked me in the face, it would have been my own darn fault for being a moron. 

Same thing with dogs on trail...I don't go blasting past someone's dog either, JUST IN CASE. What if the dog gets scared and attacks me? Or what if it's just an aggressive dog in general? I stay out of leash-range with anyone's dogs. If I ran right up on one and he bit me, MY FAULT not the owner's and not the dog's, given he's on a leash and under control of course. I hate when people place the blame on the animals for their own stupidity and carelessness. 

I teased my dog once when I was a little kid, because I thought it was funny. She bit me in the face. Did she get in trouble? NOPE...did I? YEP for teasing the dog! And I deserved it! It was my own stupidity that caused the reaction I got. People need to show more responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that on of the first things you need to do is find out where you stand. Who is in charge of the trails, City, State, etc? Then dig deeper and find out what the "rules of the road" are so to speak. Are they posted anywhere visible? When I road in CA, the trails I road on were multipurpose with right of way always going to horse's first but not everybody obeyed that. Where I ride now, horse's have their own trails although sometimes they go alongside a bike/pedestrian trail which can be a little scary for a horse if they aren't used to it.

Once you find out the rules, and who manages the trails you have a little more knowledge of where you stand. First I would contact whomever manages and request that "right of way" postings are put up so that everyone using the trail know's who has the right of way. In some states you can also let them know that there is a right of way issue and sometimes they will come out, walk the trails and do some "education" where needed.

Sadly, that is about all you can do... you are sort of stuck with whatever the entity in charge of the trail is willing to do about it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there are way more bikes than horses, start complaining too loudly and you will find a bureaucrat fixing the problem real quick with a No horse's sign. 
COming up from behind is one thing. But I wouldnt expect a biker to dismount and stop if they are coming from the opposite direction on trail that is plenty wide enough to safely pass, out of "leash range" Speaking and giving notice is more than enough. No different than a horse rider passing another horse. I dont bike ride much an dnever around horses but I am riding at a public park and feel they have as much right to the trails as I do.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I also ride with lots of bikers around. where I live is the Pinhoti trail and there are lots of bikes/thru hikers. 

I would have a problem with someone, anyone coming up from behind, quietly! I usually hear or my horse hears "something" from behind and we stop and turn toward the approaching thing.. once she see's it is human, she is fine.

I alway call out to hikers and bikers that way the horse can hear that they are human. Once we encountered a motor bike with the rider having ALL the body armour with helmet.. It took the horses a long while to figure that one out.. the biker had to take his helmet off and let the horse see he was human.. 

We generally don't have a problem.. I think posting signs woud help. They are probably just dumb to the danger they are putting everyone in.

Rhonda


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

GREAT thread. For those who do NOT trail-ride, understand that _if you keep your horse long enough,_ you will eventually take him/her out on a PUBLIC city/state/national trail that we share with hikers and bikers. This has been talked about for over 30 years now, that is HOW to safely ride there without be hurt or harrassed by the people who are less than polite and/or downright dangerous. *But the POINT to remember is that there are factions who think that ANY use of these trails puts the environment in jeopardy. THEY want ALL of us to have NO access to these places that our taxes pay for, and they are hoping for fights between groups of users as an excuse to ban us from hiking, biking and riding these trails. *
I like the idea of speaking at bike clubs. We have the internet, now, so perhaps those who bike and ride should consider talking to their biking friends about the dangers of riding up quietly and spooking horses. Perhaps something as simple as a campaign for bikers to voluntarily purchase and use one of those old manual bells that kids used to have on the front by the brakes. Something like this~
Incredibell Duet Brass Bell at WesternBikeworks
They aren't loud and I'm sure that your horse could get used to the bell quickly, ESPECIALLY if you buy one and desensitize at home, too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You know thats a good point, the ones I see i usually tell them if they just talk most horses will ignore them. I have some coworkers very involved in MT biking sports. I should make it a point to pass that along to them see if I can spread the word.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mildot said:


> A better reminder would be a broken femur from a horse kick.


LOL, that would certainly get the point across.

It's easy to forget, though, that most people just don't know a thing about horses. They really don't. The things that we take for granted, the subtle signs and body language we pick up on is totally "lost" on the average Joe Q Public who once went on an hour-long nose-to-tail guided trail ride while on vacation. These are the people who think that what they see in movies and television is an accurate portrayal of horse behavior.

Generally, I'm willing to give pedestrians and cyclists the benefit of the doubt and try to educate them (in a friendly way) about multi-user trail etiquette. Sometimes it just doesn't work, in which case I'll tell them that their behavior is a good way to get themselves kicked. Hard.:-x


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a horse camp in our area with horse trails that cross bike trails. Hubby and I were walking along chit chatting when out of the blue two bikers came flying over a hill and slammed on the brakes shy of the intersection which is close to that hill. The first guy was frustrated as to why we did not hear his little ringy bell on his bike. We cannot hear that. We said sorry, have a nice ride. He ignored us, rude. We were all approaching the intersection at the same time. Does anyone truly have the right of way? I see it as whatever works for that particular situation. We would have been more than happy to yield had we heard him. A tinker bell does not work. A shout out from the biker coming would have worked. That actually is the first rude one we have encountered.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

goneriding said:


> We were all approaching the intersection at the same time. Does anyone truly have the right of way? I see it as whatever works for that particular situation. We would have been more than happy to yield had we heard him. A tinker bell does not work. A shout out from the biker coming would have worked. That actually is the first rude one we have encountered.


In Oregon everything yields to horses including hikers. Bikers and ATV's yield to hikers along with horses. So here the bikers could be frustrated as they want but would still be the ones that are suppose to yield.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

goneriding said:


> We have a horse camp in our area with horse trails that cross bike trails. Hubby and I were walking along chit chatting when out of the blue two bikers came flying over a hill and slammed on the brakes shy of the intersection which is close to that hill. The first guy was frustrated as to why we did not hear his little ringy bell on his bike. We cannot hear that. We said sorry, have a nice ride. He ignored us, rude. We were all approaching the intersection at the same time. Does anyone truly have the right of way? I see it as whatever works for that particular situation. We would have been more than happy to yield had we heard him. A tinker bell does not work. A shout out from the biker coming would have worked. That actually is the first rude one we have encountered.


In some cases might makes right.

If a 200 lb biker wants to take on a 1200 lb horse, be my guest while I get the popcorn.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Any of you with horses that aren't used to bikes needs to borrow my kid on her purple bike, includes streamers, bells, wild clothing, and she's known to ride with a feather boa around her neck! LOL!
I use her to get my trail horses ready. We have a long stretch of road that leads to the horse gate and she hauls butt to it then slides to a stop before she hits it! Horses don't even flick an ear at her any longer. I also let her play frisbee with the dogs, throw sticks, play baseball, hoola hoop, have tea parties, and lead "wagon trains" around the yard when I'm working with them! Best horse trainer in the world!

Seriously I had a guy breeze by us on a dirt bike the other day and I could have killed him. We pulled over when we heard him and he didn't even attempt to slow down when he approached, I flipped him the bird when he was going past only to have him slide to a stop, throw rocks turning around and come say hi! Idiot was a kid we went to HS with. Saint horses stood their ground and acted like gentlemen, he didn't get the warm welcome he was expecting! I gave him what for.

You guys seriously need signs on such a highly used trail.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

My horses run a gauntlet when they come to the barn from the pasture.. they have to go past a yard with dogs running at them barking madly.. Then they have chickens at the barn who will suddenly squawk at them and fly up suddenly as they go into their stalls. We drive a 4-wheeler and a golf cart all over the farm.. GREAT TRAINING!

The only thing missing is a bike!! I need to borrow your kid flygap and have her ride around.. send her on to my farm anytime!! (I miss having my daughter who seems just like her, they grow up fast.. enjoy her!)

Rhonda


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

mildot said:


> In some cases might makes right.
> 
> If a 200 lb biker wants to take on a 1200 lb horse, be my guest while I get the popcorn.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

We are just in the process of developing multipurpose trails in our area and hearing all the problems with non horse riders and possible solutions is very interesting to me. I am afraid it will be a no holes barred kind of thing on our trails as the people try out their atvs, motorbikes even when they aren't supposed to use motorized vehicles (unless there is an emergency on the trail, so I am told). Wouldn't it be nice if we could all just be respectful towards others?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In our area, horses have the right of way on the trails. Period. Bikers approaching from the front are supposed to move off the trail a polite distance and remain stationary until the horses have passed and are a safe distance away. If they are coming up behind the horses, they are to call out and ask if they can pass. Not all bikers are aware of this, or care. My friend leads the dude string rides at our barn and had a run-in with a cyclist a couple of weeks ago. The guy got nasty and belligerent with her, even after she politely asked him to slow down and have a care because one of the horses on that particular ride was terrified of bicycles. It is actually posted at the trail heads that horses have right of way first, then bicycles, then hikers/runners.

When I went on a ride a few months ago with one of my friends (we were both unfamiliar with the section of the trail we were on at the time), we had a runner come up behind us. She was soooo quiet that we wouldn't have known she was there except that Aires started acting very nervous, which is VERY unlike him (we were following while my friend led). We moved over to let her pass once we realized she was there, however we asked her if the next time she came up behind horses like that, if she could call out to let them know she was there, as not all horses would react as calmly as ours did (Aires' nervousness consisted of his head up and ears pricked, which is the opposite of his usual trail demeanor of head long and low, and ears flopping).

There was a VERY bad accident on the trail leading up Granite Mountain by our barn (where our dude string rides go) a couple of years ago involving a horse and a cyclist. The cyclist was barreling down the trail with his earphones in and music blasting away. He wasn't paying one whit of attention to where he was going. There was a group of horses coming the opposite way and they didn't hear the cyclist coming at all. They came to a slight rise and the cyclist came flying over the hill. He collided with the lead horse (I believe the riders may have been trotting or cantering...I don't remember). The horse had to be put down right there on the trail and the rider and cyclist were both med-evacked to the hospital with serious injuries. Because of that incident, the Forest Service has started taking better care of that trail system (widened the trails and trimmed back the brush to reduce the number of blind corners) and put the right of way rules in place.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My friend leads the dude string rides at our barn and had a run-in with a cyclist a couple of weeks ago. The guy got nasty and belligerent with her


Honestly, I would have a hard time restraining myself from stomping him into the dirt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

mildot said:


> Honestly, I would have a hard time restraining myself from stomping him into the dirt.


She let our BO have that honor, actually. lol Our BO is an old cowboy type who doesn't take crap from anyone. My friend gave the cyclist our BO's number and told him to talk to the BO. The BO basically handed his a$$ to him and told him that he EVER harassed his wrangler (my friend) or his dude string again, he'd have to answer to the BO. Shut the guy up REAL quick. lol


----------

